# Problemi "penso" con la scheda video_PER ORA RISOLTO

## nilo888

ho installato xorg:

configurato il file di configurazione immettendo le frequenze di refresh del monitor le risoluzioni supportate i driver VGA: ma la risoluzione sta su gli 300xqualcosa circa e non accetta profondita' di colore superiori agli 8 bit...

credo IO che ci siano da aggiornare i driver vga visto che su fedora funziona con i driver vga. Come faccio?

la mia scheda e' una mobility radeon x700 su x86_64 bit e l'interfaccia grafica e' quella di default su xorg: twm

se devo postare qualcosa dite pure GRAZIE.Last edited by nilo888 on Wed Jan 04, 2006 8:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BikE

Usa i driver vesa....

Edita /etc/X11/xorg.conf e cambia Driver "vga" in Driver "vesa"

Ovviamente non avrai l'accellerazione 3D...

----------

## Lestaat

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Usa i driver vesa....
> 
> Edita /etc/X11/xorg.conf e cambia Driver "vga" in Driver "vesa"
> 
> Ovviamente non avrai l'accellerazione 3D...

 

ci sono anche i "radeon" in xorg

----------

## neryo

sul portatile aspire 5024 ho la stessa tua scheda.. ho usato gli ati-drivers in portage e funziona molto bene anche l'accelerazione 3d!

ciao

----------

## BikE

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> ci sono anche i "radeon" in xorg

 I radeon non vanno bene per la sua scheda... puo' usare gli ati...

----------

## nilo888

PER ORA RISOLTO...

vesa: OK

ati:NO

radeon:NO

...POI PROVERO' IL 3D

neryo provero' al piu' presto!!!! anche io ho lo stesso portatile!!! 

GRAZIE a TUTTI

PS: non avevo proprio pensato ai vesa gli altri li avevo gia provati grazie!!

----------

